# Step7 Bücher



## MRT (13 August 2007)

1 Stk. Simatic S7 SPS Einsatzprojektierung und Programmierung (Walter Gießler)

1 Stk. Aktuator Sensor Interface Vernetzung von Ein/Ausgängen in der Feldebene (Jürgen Volberg)

1 Stk. Bedienungshandbuch EASY 412/600 Steuerelais 

1 Stk. SPS Grundkurs mit Simatic S7 (Jürgen Kaftan)

1 Stk. Automatisieren mit SIMATIC (Siemens / Hans Berger)

Macht mir ein Angebot! So teuer sind sie nicht!


----------



## Kai (13 August 2007)

Willst Du die Bücher kaufen oder verkaufen?  

Und wenn Du sie verkaufen willst, dann wären weiter Angaben ganz hilfreich, z. B. der Zustand der Bücher, die Auflage der Bücher oder vielleicht sogar ein Foto von den Büchern. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MRT (14 August 2007)

Ja, ich will die Bücher verkaufen!

1 Stk. Simatic S7 SPS Einsatzprojektierung und Programmierung (Walter Gießler) gebraucht aber echt guter Zustand

1 Stk. Aktuator Sensor Interface Vernetzung von Ein/Ausgängen in der Feldebene (Jürgen Volberg) gebraucht aber echt guter Zustand

1 Stk. Bedienungshandbuch EASY 412/600 Steuerelais gebraucht aber echt guter Zustand 

1 Stk. SPS Grundkurs mit Simatic S7 (Jürgen Kaftan) gebraucht aber echt guter Zustand

1 Stk. Automatisieren mit SIMATIC (Siemens / Hans Berger) gebraucht aber echt guter Zustand


----------



## edison (14 August 2007)

Hast Du eine ISBN Nummer von dem Berger Buch, hätte ggfs. Interesse


----------



## himbeergeist (14 August 2007)

.....schicke mir bitte mal `ne PN was dies beiden Bücher frei Haus kosten

1 Stk. SPS Grundkurs mit Simatic S7 (Jürgen Kaftan)

1 Stk. Automatisieren mit SIMATIC (Siemens / Hans Berger)

Herzliche Grüße

Frank


----------



## MRT (14 August 2007)

Hans Berger ISBN: 3-89578-132-0


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2007)

MRT: Du hast ne

...PM....


----------



## MRT (20 August 2007)

Hab noch ein Buch:

SPS-Aufbaukurs mit Simatic S7 (Jürgen Kaftan) 25 Euro  NP.:37.80 Euro
mit Praxisbeispielen


mfg andi


----------

